# Der Teich von Maifisch



## Maifisch (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Guten Morgen!
Zum Thema Teichbau hab ich auch was beizutragen. Erstmal hab ich vorab hier seeeeeehr viel rauslesen können.
Das ist der Grund, warum ich mich jetzt auch angemeldet hab. Vielen lieben Dank dafür. Seit letztem Jahr hab ich endlich meinen Teich bekommen. Von der Form her, ist er anders als vorgesehen, aber genauso isser jetzt und die Hauptsache: Er ist mein!!! 
Mein Teich sollte ohne Pumpe und sowas leben. Ich habe __ Muscheln, Bitterlinge und __ Moderlieschen eingesetzt, die alle den ersten Winter überstanden haben. 
Will jemand Bilder sehen????
LG Sonja


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hallo Sonja. :Willkommen2
Stell doch deinen Teich mal im Forum "Vorstellung" in einem eigenen Thema mit gaaaaanz viiiiieeeeeelen Bildern vor. Auf sowas sind hier alle gespannt. Bis dann...


----------



## Maifisch (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Oh ja, aber jetzt muss ich mich erst noch durchwurschteln, wo das ist....
Das ist das immer mit den neuen... Aber das krieg ich schon noch hin....)
Danke erstmal!


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Hallo Sonja,

nun - hier hast Du Deinen eigenen Thread - dann zeig mal Deinen Teich und
:Willkommen2


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Servus Sonja

Ja natürlich wollen wir Bilder sehen ... 

Und noch ein ...

Herzliches Willkommen


----------



## Maifisch (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Danke für euer Interesse, aber ich krieg hier nix gebacken in Punkto Fotos. Da muss ich mal warten, bis es mal nicht mehr so hektisch ist. Also noch etwas Geduldbeten
LG Sonja


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

gaaaaaanz ruhig Sonja,
hier ist man nicht schreckhaft... eher wie Fische bei der Fütterung... "wo sind die fotos? wo wo wo?"
Schau mal in dir Signatur bei Christine... da ist der Link zu Wie füge ich Bilder ein 

Wilkommen und viel Spaß


----------



## Maifisch (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Hallo guten morgen! Ihr helft mir, wo ihr könnt, aber ich krieg das nciht hin mit den Fotos. Ich würd sie euch sooooo gern zeigen. Ich hab in meinem Profil normal eins drin. Aber könnte auch sein, dass es wieder nciht funktioniert hat. Bin immer in "Teich vorstellen" rein und hab dort die Fotos hochgeladen, aber er nimmt die nciht, heul..... Müssen die ne bestimmte Größe haben? Vllt sind die ja zu groß. Obwohl verkleinert hab ich sie schon.....
Ich versuch noch einfach welche hochzuladen, wie du meintest und dann ass ich mich überraschen. Aber hey: Was lange währt, wird endlich gut....Vllt ist mein Teich dann ganz fertig, bis ich soweit bin, grins.


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Hallo Maifisch,

hast Du die Anleitung denn gelesen? Die Fotos sollten nicht größer als Seitenlänge 1030 px und Dateigröße 244 KB sein! Dann klappt das auch...


----------



## Maifisch (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Hallo blumenelse, ja ich hab sie gelesen, ist auch ned anders, als auf anderen Plattformen. Es scheitert definitiv an der Größe meiner Bilder. Hab sie mit meiner Spiegelreflex gemacht und ich versuchs jetzt mit meiner "alten". hab sie schon um einiges verkleinert, aber auf KB komm ich da nciht(
Also noch etwas Geduld, krieg ich schon hin.


----------



## Doc (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Hi,

probier es mal mit Irfanview (http://www.irfanview.de/) ... unter Datei - Batchkonversation kannst Du das optimal verwalten und die Bilder werden kleiner und kleiner


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

www.verkleinern.de


----------



## Maifisch (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Hey das ist ja klasse -- ich fange an, euch zu lieben)Ich bin da nicht so der Typ, der die Wahnsinnsgeduld hat, im Net rumzugurken - und leider auch ned die Zeit....
Da ich mich heute an diesem schönen Regentag dazu entschlossen habe, diesen auf der Couch zu verbringen, werd ich mich mal gleich an die Arbeit machen)
Ich hoffe, es funzt jetzt mal
Nochmal viel, viel danke und evtl (so der Teichgott will) bis gleich...


----------



## Armatus (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Was, bei dir regnet es?


----------



## Maifisch (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Ja bei mir regnet es. Immer wieder und immer wieder mal. Die Sonne war heut morgen auch schon kurz da. Aber war wohl nur ne Stippvisite. Bei dir nciht?


----------



## Maifisch (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Also Freunde, jetzt hab ich geschafft. Aber nicht mit den beiden Beispielen, sondern ganz normal mit Microsoft Picture Manager. Jetzt hoff ich es geschafft zu haben, aber ich denk schon. Nun riskier ich es.....


----------



## Maifisch (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..... Was lange währt, wird endlich gut.....
Fahr jetzt in den KIGA und dann kommen die anderen Fotos dran.


----------



## Maifisch (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Wenns einmal klappt, klappts auch öfter. Hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Armatus (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Hallo,

der Teich ist ein wenig kahl, das bessert sich aber noch 

Die Rundumgestaltung gefällt mir gut, und ein absolutes *highlight* ist für mich der Bachlauf, tolle Sache!

LG Dani


----------



## Maifisch (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Ooooh vielen lieben Dank. Fertig ist er noch nicht, das stimmt. Aber momentan fehlt mit noch die Muse. Und beim Bachlauf bin ich mir noch nciht sicher, was ich da mache. Ich hatte schon Steine drin, aber da das Wasser nur sher schwach läuftt, sieht man es kaum, da hat mir nciht gefallen. Also Vorschläge her) Der Zahnstocher müsste auch mal weg.....:shock
Und mir sind um den Teich noch zu wenig Pflanzen, da muss ich auch nochmal ran.....

Lg Sonja


----------



## Maifisch (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich möchte mich hier nochmals vorstellen, da ich damals noch nicht soooo bewandert war, wie hier alles so funktioniert. Darum jetzt einen Link, wie mein Teich 2011 aussah und neue Bilder von diesem Jahr. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/1609&pictureid=16112
 Ich hoffe, sie gefallen euch.... 

LG Sonja


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Hallo Sonja,

ist Dein Teich von der Straße frei zugänglich? 
Wenn ja, würde ich das an Deiner Stelle ganz schnell ändern. Kinder sind von Wasser immer fasziniert und können selbst in Pfützen ganz schnell ertrinken.


----------



## Maifisch (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Teich von Maifisch*

Hallo Christine!
Das war anfangs auch unsere Sorge, aber wir haben das abgeklärt. Denn das ist nur ein winziges Dorf und es sind fast keine Kids da. Und die,die bei uns vorbeikommen, die gehen immer mit den Eltern spazieren. Das ist ok. 
LG Sonja


----------

